# Levamisole Hydrochloride



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience with this wormer?? I found it on jeffers and for a 46 gram packet of powder it is only $17. I am real curious about this stuff, womder how much 46 grams get you when you need 1ml per 50lb sheep. any suggestions??

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/ssc/pro ... 9QVL1REBK8

and here is says safe for goats
http://www.interchemie.com/veterinary-p ... 00-ws.html


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Six Shooter, I personally have never heard of it. What I would do if you really would like to try it is take the info to your vet and see what they think. They would be the ones to know if it would even work in your area.
Let us know what he/she says. Maybe you have discovered the new best dewormer ever. :shrug:


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

6shooter, I have used it. It comes in a packet of powder that you mix into a gallon of water and then dose 1oz per 50 lbs, there is 128oz in a gallon so it goes pretty far. It is an older class of wormer that got less effective due to resistance because of it's popularity. When the ivermectin class of wormer came out, it became hugely popular. Now it is losing it's effectiveness due to resistance. Levamisole has become more effective as it has fallen out of use and therefor there is currently not much resistance to it. It is also effective on lung worms and external parasites. It is important to rotate wormer classes to decrease resistance. D


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Awsome, I think I will order it and see what happens. I want to go through my entire herd and worm everyone and then worm again in a couple of days, what is it 10 days. I just want to get everyone up to date!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I've never used it but my literature on it said that you need to be careful to dose based on the proper weight- not to over dose. Then it also said that it is OK for pregnant does but not to use milk.


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok so pretty much ok for bred does, but dont drink the milk from a doe that just took this stuff. SOunds ok to me! I will order it this coming friday when we get paid.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

rgdab was right on. We have used it, and as enjoytheride said, you must dose according to weight, 1.5 times the recomended dose so you do not overdose. It is not like Cydectin where you can overdose with no issues.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

effective for lung worms --- now thats something I am interested in.

great info guys


----------



## swalker (Sep 24, 2013)

sixshooterfarm said:


> Awsome, I think I will order it and see what happens. I want to go through my entire herd and worm everyone and then worm again in a couple of days, what is it 10 days. I just want to get everyone up to date!


Where do you usually order?


----------



## AVgoats (Feb 1, 2014)

I am fixing to use this wormer....can you tell me if I have this right. I measured out 1 oz of water and then drawed it into a sryringe it came up to 30 cc ...is that correct?


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I use it. It tastes really bad so I mix it with koolaid powder.


----------



## AVgoats (Feb 1, 2014)

cAN SOMEONE TELL ME HOW MUCH TO GIVE THEM?


----------



## Cebesue (Dec 9, 2013)

1 cc per 10 pounds is what my vet meds pharmacy told me. I use Simpson Pharmacy in OK. Milton Simpson.


----------

